# Little big shot shooting darts!



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Some fun dart shooting with my frame the little big shot 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Entertaining as always my friend! I really like those little frames of yours, what type of tubing did you have on their those boys where zipping Lol! Also sorry if it's alot of questions just curious if you could post a photo close up of one of your darts?

Thanks mate & great shooting!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Entertaining as always my friend! I really like those little frames of yours, what type of tubing did you have on their those boys where zipping Lol! Also sorry if it's alot of questions just curious if you could post a photo close up of one of your darts?
> 
> Thanks mate & great shooting!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud!! I was using just some gzk .72 I believe flats though ... and sure I can post a pic for you ... glad you like them man !
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Some fun dart shooting with my frame the little big shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine shootin fratello !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks man, my goodness those things look evil! Looks like you've got some nails with flat tips there, what is it that you're using for the Fletching? And one more question if I could, what type of string are you using for the 'bowstring'?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Awesome shooting bro  looooove those mean ass looking nails, gona make some I think  brush bristles for fletchings?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Some fun dart shooting with my frame the little big shot
> ...


Thank u my brother!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ukprelude said:


> Awesome shooting bro  looooove those mean *** looking nails, gona make some I think  brush bristles for fletchings?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks man ! .. but they are broom bristles for fletchings ... they sure are fun

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Thanks man, my goodness those things look evil! Looks like you've got some nails with flat tips there, what is it that you're using for the Fletching? And one more question if I could, what type of string are you using for the 'bowstring'?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Lol yup they are great! .. broom bristles for fletchings .. and the string is dacron fishing line served with bow string serving ..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Love you vids bud, thanks again


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome video buddy! Im gonna have to try this Carefully!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Always enjoy your videos


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome video buddy! Im gonna have to try this Carefully!!!


Watch those thumb nails when shooting :nailbite:

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> Love you vids bud, thanks again


Thanks man!! Glad you enjoy them pal!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome video buddy! Im gonna have to try this Carefully!!!


Thanks Joe!! Appreciate that man ! . And yeah always be safe!! But once u getbyhe hang of these .. they are really reliable!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Always enjoy your videos


Thanks bud!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

@bushpotchef check this out bud ... lbs darts small ott frame

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

